# Spice Mix



## jim249 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi; New to this forum. My question is, if I mix up a spice mix, will it sort of taste like the final flavor of the food? Thanks for any help!


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking 

I don't understand your question. What exactly do you mean?


----------



## jim249 (Apr 7, 2016)

If I mix up a bunch of spices for like taco mix, will the flavor of the spice mix be similar to the finished taco meat. In other words, a taste test of the dry mix.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 7, 2016)

I think _*sort of*_ is the answer. 

The spice mix won't take into account the flavors of the other ingredients in the dish, the amount of the mixture you use and the effect of the cooking method you choose.

I think you really need to complete a test run of the dish using your spice mix to be sure.  _*Sort of*_ like the sausage recipes you see where they encourage you to fry and taste a small amount of the mixture before stuffing it into the casings.

Welcome to DC!


----------

